# Raised Panel Backcutter with Rail & Stile Router Bit



## gbello (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello: 

I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could lead me in the right direction to finding an inexpensive set of Router Bits. I am look for a three piece set that is similiar to the Freud Three piece set that combines Quadr-Cut Raise Panel Backcutter with Rail & Stile Router Bits. The best price I have seen on this set is $159.00.

Thanks for any help with this.

George


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is a nice bit for less than $159.00

Katana raised panel, matched rail & stile set, stacked ogee rail and stile, mitered door frame, undercutter router bits


----------



## gbello (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

If you want Freud you are stuck with the high price of the Freud .
Take a look at the sets below...

MLCS Raised Panel Rail and Stile Mix and Match Sets

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-pc-Cove-Raise...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e59bb5caf

http://cgi.ebay.com/3pc-15-w-Backcu...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item20af014ab9

http://cgi.ebay.com/3pc-Ogee-w-Back...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e5a0f0527

====
====


=======


gbello said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could lead me in the right direction to finding an inexpensive set of Router Bits. I am look for a three piece set that is similiar to the Freud Three piece set that combines Quadr-Cut Raise Panel Backcutter with Rail & Stile Router Bits. The best price I have seen on this set is $159.00.
> 
> ...


----------



## gbello (Nov 12, 2009)

BJ
Thanks.

GB


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got a 3-peice Freud set, Ogee style with backcutter. Price was $169.99 at The Woodcraft. That's only $20 more than what your looking at.


----------



## gbello (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where you get these bits other than on ebay?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is one place
Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Products - Router Bit Set}

Cheers

Peter


----------



## robelander (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought a set made in China by a company named Niko. The set cost me 50 bucks it was a raised panel ogee w/ backcutter, post and stile bit. 3 pc set. Go to Amazon.com, Jack's tool shed or Harbour Freight. I just got done ripping 30 panels 16 x 27 for my wall panel project. Worked very well. For 50 bucks its a good deal....


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Rob. Welcome to the RouterForums. It's a pleasure to have you join us.


----------

